# boxfish



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

are htese fish easy to keep in a tank. like a fish that wont harm my other fishy. also it says that it can kill other fish but only if it will die

sw fishhttps://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?siteid=21&pCatId=68


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've heard this about this fish and about other similar fish (cowfish, cubicus) but have seen a cubicus die and not wipe anything out. They aren't too mean but are more on the sensitive side.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

would these fish be ok with an eel (6") and a zebra lionfish (2") and a honeycomb puffer (3") i think the size when you get them is 4" and he would ether be in a 36 bowfront tank or an 26 gallon tank. i just thinik that they are very cool.

oh and according to the chart they should get along


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is a link. when i would get it the size would be betweeen 2"-4"

long horn cowfish info


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

long horn cowfish are not easy to take care of. did you read the link? cow fish are also slow moving, slow eating creatures and should not be with agressive eaters (aka puffers, lions) drop the cowfish untill you've had more experience.

The others may be ok for a while in the 36. what kind of eel and how big will he get? and i've never heard of a honycomb puffer, how big will he get?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think that the honeycomb puffer (aka: blue dot puffer) is a puffer that only reaches 4" max

the eel is an snowflake eel that is 6" now but gonna be 2' max in the 75g

and i didnt see the part where it said the boxfish is a hard to keep fih. maybe i will get one after i move my other fish to the 75g and keeep it in the tiny tank for a while and then donate it to


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Whenever they don't guarantee a fish you are in deep doo-doo...



> Please note: We guarantee that ALL aquaria species we offer will arrive alive and in good condition. However, because of the increased level of care required for this particular species, it has been designated as "Expert Only," ® and we cannot guarantee it after arrival. As an Expert Only species, we recommend that only the expert marine aquarist, zoo, or research institution should purchase this species.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> Whenever they don't guarantee a fish you are in deep doo-doo...
> 
> 
> 
> > Please note: We guarantee that ALL aquaria species we offer will arrive alive and in good condition. However, because of the increased level of care required for this particular species, it has been designated as "Expert Only," ® and we cannot guarantee it after arrival. As an Expert Only species, we recommend that only the expert marine aquarist, zoo, or research institution should purchase this species.


 man its all on my shoes to :rasp:


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

it suggested a minimum tank size of 125..just thought id point that out.. Good lookin fish though! And do u have the blue dot now? I wanna see what one looks like


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is a blue dot puffer

https://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...d=21&pCatId=234
puffer


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

whoops that is the hooneycomb puffer

go to marine fish, then puffers and it is right there


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

i would steer clear of box fish, if they kick over your tank has a possobility of being wiped out.. but like acestro said, hes seen it not happen.. but remember the possobility IS there.. and they are pretty sensitive.

I _think_ the only non toxic puffer/box type fish is the Porcupine Puffer- i used to have one, personal fish too.. look like ET when you look straight at them.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i could get one small but how fast do they grow cause i mean i would love to keep one and then in a couple of years donate to the aquarium near me


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

i doubt your aquarium wants that, seriously... if you cant house it, dont buy it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Drew said:


> i doubt your aquarium wants that, seriously... if you cant house it, dont buy it.


 wise words


----------

